
MediaWiki running on .NET Core - pchp
https://www.peachpie.io/2018/02/mediawiki.html
======
randomerr
I love it. I only have a minor gripe with PeachPie - When I edit an
application it doesn't auto recompile. I liked you could edit the web.config
file and force recompile.

~~~
pchp
Thanks! Actually, we have this feature planned on our roadmap, it just hasn't
been implemented yet.

